# need suggestions...baby hates diapers



## sixpence1978 (Sep 21, 2002)

My 4 month old hates all diapers! She loves just rolling around naked and anytime I try to put any diaper on her she starts screaming. She hates me fiddling with her and trying to get everything right. She hates bulk, she hates being wet, and she complains with anything front aplix.

All this has lead me to thinking she would like an AIO trim side-snapping (which work well with her anyways since she has large thighs, medium waist, and little butt plus is takes the pressure off her stomach) that is covered with microfleece.

Then I'm in a bind because she is very prone to heat rash (so the micro doesn't help with that), which also makes AIO harder to use. So if I start using fitteds and covers (or even fleece lined CPF) she'll complain and get angry because I'm messing with her too much.

I've been looking at the FCB fitteds and thinking trim wool or just nylon pull-ons for her, but they are a tad bit expensive and I usually just like plain white diapers with colored serging.

Any suggestions? What is your baby comfy in that you can do up quickly?


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

weeellll... I have an answer, but it's not necessarily something that will work for everyone. IF you happen to be a mama lucky enough to be at home all day with your little one.. maybe going coverless would be a good option for you. In the beginning, we ALWAYS used a cover.. felt like if it wasn't waterproof, it wasn't right. But, as time went on, we stopped. Now, the only time we use a cover is when we are out and about. We do use a lot of AIO's, but not because we need to.. i just enjoy using them. Even if she's on her bum a lot sitting in a bouncy, in a highchair or just on a blanket on the floor it shouldn't be a big deal. If you relly want to, you could ask a wahm to make you some waterproof blankets to sit underneath her or lay her on. But, if you have good absorbent fiiteds, really all you'll need is all those receiving blankets that she's getting to big to use anymore. There are lots of trimmer diapers out there.. look for a wham that will do custom order and line the diaper with microfleece. For going out, I'd suggest fuzzi bunz personally. I don't think they get too hot. Once we stopped using a cover, rashes are a thing of the past and I'm more apt to change her more often because I'm more aware when she pees. Leaving a cover off will reduce a bit of the bulk and you won't need to fiddle with her as much tucking a diaper in etc.

Mostly, I think it's just a stage.. she's figured out how comfy it is to have no diaper on.. Personally I'd rather not wear a diaper than wear one too







It's easier for her to move etc.. so give her as much time without a diaper as you can and good luck with the changes that are a must.

Amber


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I second the idea of not using covers.. we don't use them anymore.

For winter, you can have her wear wool or fleece pants.

Also, feel free to allow her to lie on top of a prefold without a diaper on. My Emily spends almost half her day with a naked butt because she hates wearing diapers. I just change the pre-fold under her if she pees or poops on it... it's not a problem at all for us.

At night, we use a wool blanket, or a fleece blanket under her with a prefold where her little butt is. She won't wear a diaper to bed, but she is also dry all night now. My theory is that if they get used to the feeling of being wet, they are more likely to wet themselves at night. I get up and change the prefold under her right away if she pees, so now she is not peeing most of the night, until morning.

Anyway... that is what I can think of. I hope that helps. Keeping the cover off also helps you know right away when baby is wet so you can change him/her.

Teri


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

2 suggestions:

1st, take a look at the elimination communication forum, 4 months is pretty old for EC, but they might have something helpful to say.

2nd, I think your AIO idea is a good one, you just have to find something that breaths. My DS can be fairly tempermental about getting changed (esp if he has food on his mind! LOL) & my AIOs save us at those times. But PUL covers or PUL layers in AIOs hold in heat. So if micro is under PUL, that can be a problem. Fleece & wool covers breathe, letting heat escape, so they should help reduce heat rash, not cause it... Quite a few WAHMS make fleece or wool covers that have soakers that can be snapped into them, making them AIOs. Righteous Baby (my fav fleece covers), Bizzy B Hive, Sugar Peas come to mind. I'm sure there are more.

Good luck!


----------

